# Narrowed it down to a few foods...which one do you like?



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the first one of the three. I like the fish meal and I like the higher protein & fat in this one compared to the others. 

Did you say he had chicken allergies though? If so, I wonder about the chicken fat in it. Some dogs can take chicken fat, even if allergic to chicken--but some can't. Just a thought.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I suspect a chicken allergy but never confirmed it. No matter what protein source he is on he still itches...Ive only confirmed corn and wheat. 

Is fish easier to digest then lamb?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you looked into Orijen? I was talking to a pet supply store owner about it, and I really liked the things I heard about it. For one thing, they package their own food. They make the food when the fish is still very fresh, they don't even own freezers to freeze the fish, the food is made the day of delivery.

they are a Canadian company.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Have you looked into Orijen? I was talking to a pet supply store owner about it, and I really liked the things I heard about it. For one thing, they package their own food. They make the food when the fish is still very fresh, they don't even own freezers to freeze the fish, the food is made the day of delivery.
> 
> they are a Canadian company.


He is fed Acana right now. Its really expensive. Orijen was $85 for a 25lb bag. Protein is also to high for Lincoln to handle .


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Go with Summit that is essentially a repackaged Nutram food and probably a good deal.

You should look at Performatrin. Bil Jac makes a food called Sensitive Solutions that gets rave reviews from users. It is a pellet food and very well tolerated and very high quality.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I suspect a chicken allergy but never confirmed it. No matter what protein source he is on he still itches...Ive only confirmed corn and wheat.
> 
> Is fish easier to digest then lamb?


Fish would be easier on the dog's system in general.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Go with Summit that is essentially a repackaged Nutram food and probably a good deal.
> 
> You should look at Performatrin. Bil Jac makes a food called Sensitive Solutions that gets rave reviews from users. It is a pellet food and very well tolerated and very high quality.


BilJac isnt here in Canada, I havent seen it at Petsmart. I am not sure if Summit has a fish variety as all I saw at the store was Lamb. If I cannot find the fish variety is the Summit Lamb ok? The lamb in a 30lb bag I believe was $59 I will look into Performatrin as I know its a Pet Valu store brand but I believe they have corn in their formulas 



WasChampionFan said:


> Fish would be easier on the dog's system in general.


Okay, I wasnt sure if it was easier or not

ETA- I checked their website Summit is only in Lamb and chicken. The only one available in fish is GO naturals Salmon


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> BilJac isnt here in Canada, I havent seen it at Petsmart. I am not sure if Summit has a fish variety as all I saw at the store was Lamb. If I cannot find the fish variety is the Summit Lamb ok? The lamb in a 30lb bag I believe was $59 I will look into Performatrin as I know its a Pet Valu store brand but I believe they have corn in their formulas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Performatrin has corn and there is a GF formula not sure about fish.

Are you near this person:

*Leigh Gilchrist*
R.R. #1
Brechin
Ontario, Canada
L0K1B0
Phone: 705-484-5474


That is the Annamaet dealer in Ontario. Annamaet Option might be a good choice for you.​


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am not near that dealer


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I switched away from Canidae Lamb and Rice because of the recalls  though I might have had to anyway because it turns out that Pippa is sensitive to lamb. Watson was doing beautifully on it. 

I now feed Fromm Salmon a la Veg, and they are both doing really well. 

Maybe consider ordering online to expand your options? I just started getting our food from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at MrChewy.com and shipping is free if you spend more than $49. There’s also a discount if you set up automatic reordering, and there’s often discounts on the site in general (15% today, for example). Just a thought...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sosoprano said:


> Maybe consider ordering online to expand your options? I just started getting our food from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at MrChewy.com and shipping is free if you spend more than $49. There’s also a discount if you set up automatic reordering, and there’s often discounts on the site in general (15% today, for example). Just a thought...


 
I have also been using mrchewy.com since April, I have them deliver two bags of Wellness Core and one bag of cat food every 9 weeks. I have saved money doing it this way. No tax and they are cheaper than Petco.

Edit: I also sent them an e-mail Saturday about a question about the recalls, and I got a response in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

well call maybe he has a customer near you or can arrange something


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I have also been using mrchewy.com since April, I have them deliver two bags of Wellness Core and one bag of cat food every 9 weeks. I have saved money doing it this way. No tax and they are cheaper than Petco.
> 
> Edit: I also sent them an e-mail Saturday about a question about the recalls, and I got a response in less than 10 minutes.


Petflow is great too. They have a warehouse on both coasts to keep shipping costs down and get things to you faster.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

As for ordering online. These companies are in the US. Shipping a 40lb bag of food to Canada isnt cheap but I will for sure look into it later and see


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

What about Horizon, Hi-Tek or Precise, are any of them available to you? The Nutram line that WCF recommended is also a good food, likely with several options avail to you.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Nutram doesnt have a fish formula. They have an Allergy Care, Lamb and Rice and Sensitive one. They are all lamb based. Which one would be best for me to try?

ETA- The lamb and rice one has corn so thats out of the question


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Nutram doesnt have a fish formula. They have an Allergy Care, Lamb and Rice and Sensitive one. They are all lamb based. Which one would be best for me to try?
> 
> ETA- The lamb and rice one has corn so thats out of the question


They have a grain free fish formula, though I'm not clear if you'd want to avoid the chicken ingredient/s therein. Meanwhile, the Horizon Pulsar Salmon might be a viable option. Depending on if chicken, lamb or rice are an issue, most any of the Precisse base line and their Holistic Wild At Heart Salmon formula and either of the grain free recipes hold promise, while you'd probably want to stick to the Hi Tek Naturals line (either grain free or inclusive).

FWIW, I'd try to stick with at least mid-20% protein and mid-teens% fat to add a few pounds on your guy. I have a feeling once that thyroid is regulated, things will greatly improve all-around. Wish you both the best and soon!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Out of the ones above I can only find Nutram. Its locally made


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, my good friend recommended this food. I can get it up the street, literally. 

PC Nutrition First Dog Food- Lamb & Brown Rice - PC - Products

PC Nutrition First Dog Food- Salmon & Potato - PC - Products


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

They look fine. What are the prices? Chances are it is made by Nutram.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Okay, my good friend recommended this food. I can get it up the street, literally.
> 
> PC Nutrition First Dog Food- Lamb & Brown Rice - PC - Products
> 
> PC Nutrition First Dog Food- Salmon & Potato - PC - Products


Ingredients look pretty good to me. My only concern is, the potatoes in it. I'm not sure which Acana you were feeding--but did it have potatoes in it? Potatoes are a big culprit for my boy--and I'm not saying they are for every dog,....I would just keep it in mind if you try it and if he keeps itching on it--or gets worse. Can't hurt to try!  Good luck!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't quite like Canidae, because Summer had problems on it after 1 bag. Many others responded and said they had trouble with new bags too - apparently they do formula changes without announcement!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

This Acana formula doesnt have potatoes in it. But hes been fed potatoes so I dont think it will be a problem. My main worry is any corn or wheat. Chicken hasnt been a proven allergy so I am at least willing to try it within the food again.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't really know enough about these brands to help too much but I wanted to say good luck choosing the right food! I hope Lincoln loves it!!


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I also switched away from ( CANIDAE ) because of all the RECALLS.
I am now feeding my girl ( ANNAMAET ) they have NEVER ben involved 
in any kind of RECALL.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I don't really know enough about these brands to help too much but I wanted to say good luck choosing the right food! I hope Lincoln loves it!!


Lincoln eats anything...literally. The day he refuses a meal is the day hes taken to the vet within the hour


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay I have decided on the Presidents Choice Nutrition First Lamb/Rice formula. Its $34.99 for a 13.5 kilo bag. They also have a matching canned food. 

I grab a bag in a couple weeks to start mixing into his current food


----------

